# Stadium Security



## G. Manetta Marquezin (Jun 1, 2009)

Ever that I watch the europeans leagues matches, i see some peoples using a orange or lemon clothes, they do the stadium security, but who they are exactly? work for the police? for the clubs? for the league? who make the internal and the extarnal security in England, Germany, Spain, Italy???



sorry for my bad english....


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

In The Dutch Eredivisie they are mostly hired by the club from private security companies. Sometimes there will be real cops, in bigger games or away sections for example.


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin (Jun 1, 2009)

in these photos can see these peoples:
.
bayarena
[









olf trafford









emirates stadium


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

In Europe they are generally people hired by clubs.


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

They are normally stewards (though in England the police wear fluorescent yellow jackets as well so it can be confusing). The stewards are employed by the clubs, but I would imagine it is up to the governing body to decide how many are needed (e.g. UEFA for CL matches).


----------



## SSE (Jul 28, 2009)

Luke80 said:


> They are normally stewards (though in England the police wear fluorescent yellow jackets as well so it can be confusing). The stewards are employed by the clubs, but I would imagine it is up to the governing body to decide how many are needed (e.g. UEFA for CL matches).


I don't think it's anything to do with UEFA at all. There always seem to be more stewards visible at British grounds then at a lot of other European grounds. I'm pretty sure it's down to the laws in that country to do with public events, that will probably state a club has to have one steward for every hundred people or so.

I could be completely wrong though!

I know that in the UK, the clubs have to pay for the Police officers on duty in the ground on a match day out of their own pocket.


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

Well at Old Trafford the front 3 rows of the east and west stands are closed off for CL games but not for PL games.

Your last point is a good one. Darlington have a 27,500 seater stadium, but they are only allowed to have 10,000 or something similar because there's no point in employing more police/stewards. That limit isn't even a problem for them though because they average under 4,000 anyway!


----------



## Chiricano (Jul 17, 2009)

..


----------



## SSE (Jul 28, 2009)

Luke80 said:


> Well at Old Trafford the front 3 rows of the east and west stands are closed off for CL games but not for PL games.


That happens at Anfield, Stamford Bridge and used to happen at Highbury as well. I've always assumed it's due to UEFA rules about the distance fans have to be from the pitch behind the goals.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

SSE said:


> That happens at Anfield, Stamford Bridge and used to happen at Highbury as well. I've always assumed it's due to UEFA rules about the distance fans have to be from the pitch behind the goals.


I don't think so.

It's because the height of the perimeter advertising hoardings for Champions League games is dictated by UEFA. And they are considerably taller than normal advertising hoardings.

It therefore means that at old fashioned stadiums, where fans can be sitting almost below pitch level, clubs have to leave the first few rows empty in order for fans not to have an obstructed view without standing up.

UEFA are probably also concerned that fans in the front rows of older stadiums will cover the perimeter advertising hoardings with flags, banners etc - thereby displeasing the all powerful Champions League sponsors. In bigger and newer stadiums, the perimeter advertising hoardings are usually separate from the stands and therefore out of reach of the fans' flags and banners.


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

JimB said:


> UEFA are probably also concerned that fans in the front rows of older stadiums will cover the perimeter advertising hoardings with flags, banners etc - thereby displeasing the all powerful Champions League sponsors. In bigger and newer stadiums, the perimeter advertising hoardings are usually separate from the stands and therefore out of reach of the fans' flags and banners.


Yeah and they use the height thing as a cover story. Sad isn't it. hno:


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

JimB said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> It's because the height of the perimeter advertising hoardings for Champions League games is dictated by UEFA. And they are considerably taller than normal advertising hoardings.
> 
> ...


As much as your point makes sense, I still think SSE is right (or at least his reasoning is the official one). All the mentioned stadiums have too small distances between the pitch and stands.

Have you got any details about differences between advertisment hoardings in England and UEFA in general? that does sound very interesting...


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Red85 said:


> In The Dutch Eredivisie they are mostly hired by the club from private security companies. Sometimes there will be real cops, in bigger games or away sections for example.


Same thing here in Portugal.
Dogs are used too inside the stadium sometimes.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

michał_;43496516 said:


> As much as your point makes sense, I still think SSE is right (or at least his reasoning is the official one). All the mentioned stadiums have too small distances between the pitch and stands.
> 
> Have you got any details about differences between advertisment hoardings in England and UEFA in general? that does sound very interesting...


I can't find any specific measurements. I just know it to be a fact. It's often been quoted in relation to reduced capacities for Champions League games at English stadiums. I've found a few articles like this:

http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/sports/wembley+stadium+old+and+new/538157

_"Wembley was host to Arsenal's home UEFA Champions League matches in the 1998-99 and 1999-00 seasons as Highbury's already limited capacity had to be reduced to accommodate advertising hoardings."_

and this:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/european_football/article1774745.ece

_"Although Liverpool received only 20,000 tickets for the Champions League final against Milan in Istanbul two years ago, about 40,000 supporters were thought to have found their way into the Ataturk Stadium and Parry believes that the same will happen at the Olympic Stadium, *whose capacity has been reduced from 72,000 to 63,000 to accommodate extra advertising hoardings*."_

and this:

http://www.users.zetnet.co.uk/jboocock/lufc/briefing.htm

_"European success means that capacity at Elland Road is reduced for home legs of Champions League Matches. This causes a great deal of disruption for fans who have to move from their usual seats. A new stadium could be built to fit in with Uefa advertising hoarding proscriptions (which are the main cause of the reduction in capacity)."_

Furthermore, I reckon that if UEFA insisted upon a minimum distance between the stands and the pitch for Champions League games, then they would apply the exact same criteria for UEFA Cup games.

And, as far as I'm aware, no club has had its capacity reduced for UEFA Cup games. Certainly, that has never been the case at White Hart Lane and the stands are closer to the pitch there than most other stadiums that I can think of.

So I'm pretty sure that the reduced capacities for CL games are all about UEFA making sure that their Champions League sponsors get their pound of flesh.


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

In UEFA Cup games, teams are allowed to keep their own advertising boards (screens in most clubs cases) up with just the 'EUROPA LEAGUE' board put at the halfway line.

Typical UEFA rubbish. Most clubs in the CL have electronic ones, so why can't they just use them with the different sponsors for CL matches? European Beaurocracy at it's very best/worst!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Luke80 said:


> In UEFA Cup games, teams are allowed to keep their own advertising boards (screens in most clubs cases) up with just the 'EUROPA LEAGUE' board put at the halfway line.
> 
> Typical UEFA rubbish. Most clubs in the CL have electronic ones, so why can't they just use them with the different sponsors for CL matches? European Beaurocracy at it's very best/worst!


Not bureaucracy, mate....

It's all about:


----------

